# Breeder box?



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Just curious, I've noticed there are several breeders who put in their berried shrimps into Breeder boxes. Is this to ensure that the males don't disturb the females? or is there other reasons? I've always left the berried shrimps alone but more than half my baby shrimps don't live pass 2 weeks. I have lots of bio-film on 3 sides of the tanks, so the babies have food.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

i dont seem to have any problems with just leaving the berried shrimps but i dont really have super expensive shrimps. just your regular red cherries. i dont notice any die off as far as i can see


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I only use breeder boxes if I want a particular pair of shrimps to mate/breed. Other than that, I leave them in the tank to do whatever they do.

Baby survival rate is the hardest part of this hobby, I find that once you have had one good result and don't think about it, you won't have this problem anymore.

I don't know why but that's my experience. A matured tank that is set up properly is the single most important factor contributing to good baby survival rate. To a point it's almost superstitious, see the youtube link I posted in the other thread (you can watch it here too). Let me tell you all the parameters in this tank.

PH 6.1
GH 5-7 (haven't tested in more than a month)
KH 0
TDS 150 
Water Change: 10% twice a month
Ammonia 0
NO2 0
NO3 40ppm+

I can't explain the NO3. I know it's high because too many shrimps in a small tank and too much feeding and not much water change, but I can't explain why I still get pretty good baby survival rate. Watch the video again, you can see a lot of babies in different sizes, and when I feed even the new born (less than 10 days) would come competing for food.

Also, it's not just recently that NO3 got so high. It was 40 or more for the entire month of June, and then I tested Fluval Nitrate Remover which got the NO3 down to 5ppm over night, but it got back to 40 within 3 days after I removed the nitrate remover.

I'm keeping the NO3 that high and see what happens. I will do 10%-15% WC every 10 days or so, the only tank I do regular WC. My pure line tank hasn't had a WC since April ;-)


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I keep mine in these so that I can see what comes out of the pot 

I also feed the babies up really well for a few weeks then let them out into
the main tank.

I just found one BKK panda in the big tank....escapee! Must have squeezed
between the sponge at the top overflow.

So now I have 2 BKK pandas!


----------

